# Hut trip this weekend (April 11-13)



## blaze (Jun 18, 2007)

Just had a few cancellations (3 confirmed and one tentative) on a April 11-13 Aspen area hut trip. Leave a message here if you have gear, safe (preferably with certified AIARE avi training, but any training is good) are in fairly good shape (3-4 miles a day) and want on. $100 = three nights of back country bliss (ya, you know it is still snowing up there). First 3-4 to paypal me get on. Private message me for more details.


----------



## blaze (Jun 18, 2007)

Markley and Opa Taylor huts.


----------

